# ArrayList mit mehreren Werten



## elljot (25. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich eine ArrayList (oder auch LinkedList) anlegen, die mehrere Werte (pro Iterator) besitzt.
Also im Prinzip sowas wie mehrdimensionale "Arrays". Ich hab in allen Tutorien bisher nur die eindimensionalen gefunden, und leider auch von selber noch nicht draufgekommen...
Wenn ja: Wie? 

Vielen Dank und Gruß, Leo


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2007)

Dann nimm doch einfach Arrays wenn dir das reicht


----------



## 20mithrandir (25. Okt 2007)

```
List list = new ArrayList();
list.add( new ArrayList() );
list.add( new ArrayList() );
```

oder reicht evtl. auch ein List[] Array?


----------



## elljot (25. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann nimm doch einfach Arrays wenn dir das reicht



 :lol: Gute Idee *lach*
Ich brauch aber was dynamisches, ich weiss zu Beginn die Länge noch nicht, und da eignet sich ein normaler Array ned so wirklich gut. Hätt ich aber vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen...


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2007)

20mithrandir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> List list = new ArrayList();
> list.add( new ArrayList() );
> list.add( new ArrayList() );
> ```



Bei so'ner Lösung hätt ich selbst jetzt irgendwie bedenken gehabt wegen der Performance. Ich hab ja dann am Ende evtl. mehrere hundert Einträge in meiner Liste, ist das trotzdem empfehlenswert?

Danke und Gruß, Leo


----------



## elljot (25. Okt 2007)

Ach ja, noch als Hinweis:
Mir langen zwei Werte pro ArrayList-Eintrag, ich brauch also nicht unbedingt wieder eine lange Liste.

Gruss, Leo


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2007)

> Mir langen zwei Werte pro ArrayList-Eintrag, ich brauch also nicht unbedingt wieder eine lange Liste.


Dann nimm doch einfach Arrays wenn dir das reicht 

*g*


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Mir langen zwei Werte pro ArrayList-Eintrag, ich brauch also nicht unbedingt wieder eine lange Liste.
> 
> 
> Dann nimm doch einfach Arrays wenn dir das reicht
> ...



Das hiesse also dass eine ArrayList immer nur eindimensional sein kann, und sie höchstens mehrdimensionale Werte (bzw. einfach Objekte beliebiger Art) aufnehmen kann? Eine ArrayList selbst kann ich nicht mehrdimensional gestalten?


----------



## ARadauer (25. Okt 2007)

bin auch der meinung das das gut mit ArrayListen in ArrayListen gelöst werden kann.
Wenn es mehre Werte sind die thematisch zusammen passen, zb Vorname und Nachname, dann wär es viellciht schlau diese in ein Objekt zb Person zu kapseln.


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2007)

> as hiesse also dass eine ArrayList immer nur eindimensional sein kann, und sie höchstens mehrdimensionale Werte (bzw. einfach Objekte beliebiger Art) aufnehmen kann? Eine ArrayList selbst kann ich nicht mehrdimensional gestalten?



Nö, dass heisst einfach nur, das deine ArrayList eben Arrays mit jeweils 2 Einträgen aufnimmt.

Eine ArrayList ist zwar "nur" eindimensional, kann aber trotzdem Mehrdimensionale Arrays ablegen, oder eben richtige Collections.

Könntest dir aber auch einen eigenen Typ anlegen, der die beiden benötigten Werte aufnimmt und diesen dann in einer List ablegen.


----------



## elljot (25. Okt 2007)

OK, vielen Dank Euch allen, ich hab's zwar noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht, aber ich weiss jetzt immerhin, in welche Richtung ich weiter suchen muss. Zur Not meld ich mich halt nochmal deswegen...

Gruss, Leo


----------

